
Under the Hood: Scheduling MapReduce jobs more efficiently with Corona - ssclafani
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-the-hood-scheduling-mapreduce-jobs-more-efficiently-with-corona/10151142560538920
======
mikebabineau
Facebook has released Corona as open source:

[https://github.com/facebook/hadoop-20/tree/master/src/contri...](https://github.com/facebook/hadoop-20/tree/master/src/contrib/corona)

